# wie installiere ich beim konqueror 4.3 plugins?

## richi.k

hey

ich versuche gerade beim konqueror das adobe flash player plugin zu installieren.

ich habe es schon mit portage gemerget (www-plugins/adobe-flash-10.0.42.34); die "libflashplayer.so" liegt in /opt/netscape/plugins/ und ist auch nach /usr/lib/nsbrowser/plugins/ verknüpft.

nun finde ich aber keine möglichkeit den konqueror anzuweisen, in einem dieser ordner nach plugins zu suchen...

Viele Grüße!

Richi

----------

## Josef.95

Hi

Normal findet Konqueror die Plugins allein, doch man kann auch manuell nachhelfen

schau mal im Konqueror unter

Einstellungen

Konqueror einrichten

Erweiterungen => im Reiter "Module"

MfG

----------

## richi.k

Hi

bei mir gibt es unter

Einstellungen ---> Konqueror einrichten 

keinen Abschnitt Erweiterungen.

Wo genau soll dieser sich denn befinden?

Viele Grüße!

Richi

----------

## firefly

hast du das paket 

```
kde-base/nsplugins
```

 installiert?

----------

## Josef.95

 *Quote:*   

> bei mir gibt es unter
> 
> Einstellungen ---> Konqueror einrichten
> 
> keinen Abschnitt Erweiterungen.
> ...

 Bei mir ist er auf der linken Seite im Baum, dort ganz unten.

 *Josef.95 wrote:*   

> Erweiterungen => im Reiter "Module"

  "Module" könnte auch (unter kde-4.3.5) mit "Erweiterung" benannt sein.

PS: Wenn du mir zb via PN eine Mail Adresse nennst schicke ich bei bedarf auch ein Screenshot

----------

## richi.k

Vielen Dank!

Es klappt!  :Smile: 

Es war nur das Paket "kde-base/nsplugins" das mir gefehlt hat, wodurch dann der Abschnitt "Erweiterungen" bei

Einstellungen ---> Konqueror einrichten 

"erschienen" ist.

Nun funktionieren die Plugins im Konqueror.

Viele Grüße und danke an Josef.95 und firefly für das schnelle Antworten!

Richi

----------

